# помогите опознать weltmeister



## xxx150 (21 Дек 2014)

На день рождения подарили баян помогите определить модель и примерный год рождения.


----------



## vev (21 Дек 2014)

*xxx150*, 

Модель не подскажу, а возраст - середина 60-х ИМХО.
Судя по количеству регистров в правой руке - это четырехголосный Weltmaeister


----------



## xxx150 (21 Дек 2014)

Спасибо очень нравиться он мне и звук потрясающий. Правда я еще только учусь


----------



## vev (21 Дек 2014)

*xxx150*, 
Единственно, "баяном" я бы его называть не стал. Кнопочный аккордеон ему больше подходит


----------



## xxx150 (21 Дек 2014)

Быть может Но всеже для меня он баян


----------

